# قصة حياة البابا شنوده فى سطور.............



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*تاريخ الميلاد : الجمعة 3 أغسطس 1923 .*​ 
*مكان الميلاد : قرية سلام محافظة أسيوط .*
*الاسم قبل **الرهبنة :* *نظير جيد روفائيل .*​ 
التحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير (ممتاز) عام 1947. 
وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية. وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليركية عمل مدرساً للغة العربية ومدرسا للغة الإنجليزية. 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]حضر فصولا مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً وأستاذاُ فى نفس الكلية فى نفس الوقت.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]كان يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد الشعرية ولقد كان ولعدة سنوات محررا ثم رئيسا للتحرير قي مجلة مدارس الآحاد وفي الوقت نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في علم الآثار القديمة.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]كان من الأشخاص النشيطين في الكنيسة وكان خادما في مدارس الآحاد.[/FONT]
ثم ضباطاً برتبة ملازم بالجيش. 
رسم راهباً باسم (انطونيوس السرياني) في يوم السبت 18 يوليو 1954،[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] وقد قال قداسته انه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء. ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 عاش قداسته حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرسا فيها كل وقته للتأمل و الصلاة.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قساً.[/FONT]
أمضى 10 سنوات في الدير دون أن يغادره. 
عمل سكرتيراً خاصاً لقداسة *البابا كيرلس السادس *في عام 1959. 
رُسِمَ أسقفاً [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميد الكلية الاكليريكية[/FONT]، وذلك في 30 سبتمبر 1962. 
وعندما تنيَّح قداسة البابا كيرلس في الثلاثاء 9 مارس 1971 أجريت انتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 أكتوبر. ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا (شنودة) للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14 نوفمبر 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم (117) في تاريخ البطاركة. 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]في عهد قداسته تمت سيامة اكثر من 100 أسقف وأسقف عام؛ بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، أكثر من 400 كاهن وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أولى قداسته اهتماما خاصا لخدمة المرأة في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]بالرغم من مسؤوليات قداسته العديدة والمتنوعة إلا انه يحاول دائما قضاء ثلاثة أيام أسبوعيا في الدير، وحب قداسته لحياة الرهبنة أدى إلى انتعاشها في الكنيسة القبطية حيث تم في عهده سيامة المئات من الرهبان والراهبات.. وكان أول بطريرك يقوم بإنشاء العديد من الأديرة القبطية خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وأعاد تعمير عدد كبير من الأديرة التى إندثرت.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]في عهده زادت الابارشيات كما تم إنشاء عدد كبير من الكنائس سواء داخل او خارج جمهورية مصر العربية. [/FONT]


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يطول بعمره ويعطي الصحة
مشكورة اخت كوكى
على السيرة الذكية
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ربنا يطول بعره ويعطي الصحة
> مشكورة اخت كوكى
> على السيرة الذكية
> سلام المسيح​



ميرسى لمروك الجميل 
وربنا يسمع منك ويطولنا بعمره ويخليه لينا​


----------



## mero_engel (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يحفظلنا عليه يارب *
*وصلواته تكون معاما جميعا *
*ميرسي يا كوكي علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يطولنا فى عمره 
مرسىىىى على السيره العطره 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ربنا يحفظلنا عليه يارب *
> *وصلواته تكون معاما جميعا *
> *ميرسي يا كوكي علي الموضوع الجميل*​



ميرسى يا ميرو لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يطولنا فى عمره
> مرسىىىى على السيره العطره
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى يا كوكو لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

